# Molini di Triora, Ligurien, Riviera hinter Finale



## schotti65 (21. März 2011)

Ich stell hier mal ein paar Infos rein, hab keinen thread zum ranhängen gefunden.
Wir waren zu dritt Mitte März in der Ecke, in der Hoffnung, 1000km weiter nach Süden bedeutet automatisch viel Sonne. Ums vorweg zu nehmen: hat leider nicht geklappt, letztlich haben wir dort nur 1 Tag geshuttelt und dann wg. Regen aufgegeben (aber Bozen war noch schön ).
Wir konnten jedoch ein paar Infos sammlen, die vielleicht für Nachahmer von Interesse sind.

Die Kontaktaufnahme mit www.rivierafreeride.com hatte leider nicht geklappt, wir waren ohne Vorankündigung hingefahren, die Impressum-Adresse entpuppte sich als Briefkasten und auf email und Telefon wurde leider nicht geantwortet. Nach ein paar zufälligen Kneipengesprächen (Molini di Triora ist ein kleines Bergdorf mit 1-2 Kneipen und 1 Hotel) fanden wir den 2. Anbieter vor Ort: www.molinifreeride.com, hinter dem der sehr freundliche und hilfsbereite Engländer Marc steht.
Marc hat uns dann beim Hotel geholfen und ein bischen geshuttelt. Die Trails waren schön und flowig, es waren auch 2 ordentliche Rumpelpisten dabei, wo Flatterband von DH-Rennen zeugte. Die Trails sind sehr einfach zu finden, Marc hat uns das immer beim uplift erklärt.
Leider konnten wir wegen Schnee nur ab ca. 1300m fahren.

Und hier ein paar Infos:

- Molini di Triora liegt (im Gegensatz z.B. zu Finale) 30km weg von der Küste im Hinterland

- www.molinifreeride.com shuttelt für 5,- pP und uplift, maximal 35,- pP und Tag <=> 35,- ganzer Tag oder auch weniger für weniger Geld. Praktisch.

- Es gibt keinen Campingplatz, aber campen am Ortseingang (Tankstelle gr. Parkplatz) wird geduldet, Duschen im nahen Fitnesscenter möglich.

- www.molinifreeride.com hat auch Appartments für 20,- pP und Tag (sehr schön, gr. Wohnraum mit Kamin, leider noch nicht ganz fertig, sollen zum Sommer fertig saein)

- es gibt 1 (ein) Hotel vor Ort, 45,- pP Halbpension, Zimmer gut (warm und separate Betten...), Essen naja bis ok.

Letztlich spiegelt die Einschätzung von Marc selber auch unseren Eindruck wieder: 1 Woche oder mehr ist wahrscheinlich ein bischen viel, aber wenn man sich in der Ecke rumtreibt, ist es eine prima Idee, verschiedene Spots wie z.B. Molini di Triora und Finale Ligure für jeweils ein paar Tage miteinander zu verbinden.

schotti

PS: einen anderen Bericht gibts noch hier: http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=seite&iid=54


----------



## MATTESM (21. März 2011)

hoi

das wird Adi von www.rivierafreeride.com nicht freuen, dass ihr ihn verpasst habt. Soviel ich weiß war er im März daheim in Wales und hatte ansonsten sein Winterdomizil in San Remo / San Romolo aufgestellt. Übrigens auch ein Tipp, die Trails oberhalb der Hauptstadt des italienischen Schlagers haben es in sich, und auch die oberhalb Diano Marina / San Bartolomeo eignen sich im Winter besser als Molini, das doch bereits recht weit hinten in einem Hochtal liegt und im Winter halt das ist, was so ein Tal ist: winterlich. (Video in der Signatur ist übrigens diesen Februar entstanden  -  perfektes Mittelmeerküstenbiken!)

Wir sind nächste Woche wieder unten und werden Adi sicherlich treffen, sollte es da irgend etwas Neues geben setz ichs hier rein. Weil: ein bisschen verwundert es mich schon dass man ihn so gar nicht erreichen konnte.... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnafert (21. März 2011)

naja, verpassen ist kein problem, passiert halt. aber auch im nachhinein nicht wenigstens zu antworten ist unglücklich und passt erst recht nicht zu den ambitionen, die ady zweifelsohne hat.
das wetter war auch an der küste bescheiden, war halt die falsche woche, passiert auch.
ich darf gar nicht auf die aktuellen wetterberichte da unten gucken


----------



## schotti65 (21. März 2011)

gnafert schrieb:


> ich darf gar nicht auf die aktuellen wetterberichte da unten gucken



_"Weather is warm and sunny now!  All the snow has melted.  I cleared a couple of trails today.
Mark"_


----------



## MATTESM (21. März 2011)

ich werd ihm den Kopf waschen. 
Aber ich will auch für Ady ins Feld ziehen, weil es halt er und sein Team ist, der die Gegend auf- und ausbaut, die Trails entdeckt, cleant, zugänglich macht. Marc ist da halt auch da. Hilft. Aber nicht immer. Und weil Ady uns auch schon sehr viel geholfen und gezeigt hat. 
..m..


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2011)

Nach ein paar Tagen Trails um den Mt. Faudo, von denen allerdings nur einer (nach Montalto) ins Val Argentina runter ging - aber der Mt. Faudo liegt nur 10km von Molini di Triora weg:

- es war mir zu heiss (um 30° C), daher bin ich nicht bis Triora und San Romolo geradelt. Mit DH Ausrüstung bin ich bergab fast eingegangen. Ein CC Bike reicht eigentlich auch.
- die Mulattiere (verbinden alle Almen und Dörfer) haben ALLE die Eigenheit, alle 0.50-1.80m eine Stufe zu haben, das kann auf Dauer ziemlich nerven. 
- die Motocrosser haben lustige Trails in die kahlen Hügel gefräst, für die ein motorisiertes Gerät allerdings Vorteile hätte.
- die Brombeeren lagen schon auf der Lauer und waren teils schon sehr bösartig - das dürfte auf einigen von der Mountainbike neulich empfohlenen Routen in den nächsten Wochen noch blutiger werden. 
- es gibt wunderschöne Asphalt- und Schotterauffahrten dort. Sehr lohnend ... 
- die italienische Wanderkarte vom IGC in 1.50000 ist nicht viel mehr als eine vage Orientierungshilfe. 
- Wander- und MTB-Routen sind markiert vor Ort, aber nur dort wo mans eh nicht braucht:  Mehrfach bin ich in Sackgassen im Tal gelandet, weil die Routen zugewachsen waren, während daneben dem Bauer sein Feldweg tief ausgefahren war. GPS mitnehmen !

Schön wars trotzdem mal wieder in der Gegend.


----------



## verzascat (2. Juni 2011)

@cxfahrer: Gute Trails selberfinden ist in der Gegend echt schwierig. Einfach bei Ady buchen und Ihr werdet begeistert sein. 

Zu Molini gabs hier schon mal einige Tips. 

Nicht ärgern, dass Ady von www.rivierafreeride.com nicht reagiert hat. Sind halt Engländer - nicht so perfekt organisiert wie wir Deutschen 
Ady und Ray sind echt klasse Typen. Man muss da auch nicht vorab buchen. Einfach hinfahren und am frühen Abend in die Kneipe Gallo Nero Bar im "Zentrum" von Molini gehen. Da sitzen dann Ady und sein Kompagnon Ray und Ihr könnt für den nächsten Tag was vereinbaren.
Falls die nicht da sind, Marc von der Shuttlekonkurrenz www.molinifreeride.com ist sicher zur Stelle. 

Molini di Triora ist eine klasse Alternative/Ergänzung zu Finale wenn man es mag, dass die Trails wilder, ruppiger sind und man am Abend nicht am Meer in die Trattoria ausgehen kann. Eine ideale Ergänzung zum Finale Trip für 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Helmut Vogel (3. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> - die italienische Wanderkarte vom IGC in 1.50000 ist nicht viel mehr als eine vage Orientierungshilfe.



... dort hätte ich ich auch eher diese Karte ausprobiert, die in Italien übrigens nur 7,50 kostet.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2011)

Hätte ich aber drei von gebraucht (wegen Imperia - Dolcedo -Val Argentina) und die andere war so praktisch zum Autofahren  ...fürs Val Argentina aber sicher besser.

Das Problem war zwar auch die Karte, aber vor allem die nicht mehr vorhandenen durch Forststrassen  zerstörten oder mit Brombeeren zugewachsenen Wege.

@verzascat: was gute Trails sind, ist Geschmackssache. Der Trail nach Montalto war schon gut - nicht zu arg zugewachsen, ein paar S3 Stellen, nicht zu viel Stufengerappel und schönes Panorama. 
Bozen ist aber deutlich näher...

PS auf der italienischen Website der San Remo MTBler sind einige Touren mit gpx und Roadbook auch im Val Argentina aufgeführt. Von daher ist das Trailfinden ohne Guide nicht soo schwer.


----------



## MATTESM (3. Juni 2011)

die Sachen mit den Karten ist tatsächlich so eine Sache 
>> Hintergrund: Die basieren alle auf einer (veralteten) Militärkarte, sind sogar vom selben Verlag unterschiedlich aufbereitet, und die Wege und alten Mulatiere die dort markiert sind haben oft mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun, und zwar in beide Richtungen: zum Teil sind sie schlicht nicht mehr da bzw nur noch ansatzweise erkennbar. Zum Teil gibt es herrliche Trails die in den Karten gar nicht auftauchen. Bessere Karten hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht ausgemacht als die oben zitierten, auch die Kompasskarte hilft nur bedingt weiter. 

Aber es passiert in der Region derzeit viel und es werden in den kommenden Jahren immer mehr Trails freigelegt und zugänglich gemacht. 
Konkrete Fragen beantworten wir gern so wir die Antworten wissen... 

Viele Späße! ..m..


----------



## Helmut Vogel (6. Juni 2011)

MATTESM schrieb:


> Die basieren alle auf einer (veralteten) Militärkarte



Das ist Unsinn!

Hier zunächst der Ausschnitt aus der Magistero-Karte (1:25.000):






So sieht die Militärkarte (ebenfalls 1:25.000) dort aus:





Un das ist die Carta regionale (1:50.000) von Ligurien:





Die Karten der Region Ligurien kann man hier downloaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

